
Kubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) has been released - jrepinc
https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released-featuring-the-beautiful-kde-plasma-5-12-lts/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

